# mouse is wobbly when he walks and is shivering alot.



## kemothemouse123 (10 mo ago)

my mouse kemo is only 8 weeks old and hes shivering alot and he wobbles when he walks i need some advice about what i can do i put his cage on a heating pad is there anything else i can do?


----------



## Fitzy (6 mo ago)

kemothemouse123 said:


> my mouse kemo is only 8 weeks old and hes shivering alot and he wobbles when he walks i need some advice about what i can do i put his cage on a heating pad is there anything else i can do?


Help we have same problem with one of our little ones same age and same issues what can we do thanks x


----------

